

Elon Musk on why hydrogen fuel cell is dumb - simonebrunozzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_e7rA4fBAo

======
SCAQTony
Hydrogen is not dumb but it is very leaky, explosive and ultimately the water
it creates when combing with oxygen is an indirect green house gas.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Water is a green house gas? Totally disagree.

